# IMALENT DT70-----a LED flashlight up to 16000lumens



## imalent (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello, 


*What can the DT70 do? Whatever you ask it to!*

High output with compact size; with a ridiculous output of up to 16000lumens, there's nothing this flashlight won't illuminate
Four output levels + three special modes; no matter the terrain, no matter the environment, your DT70 will respond to just about anyway you'd like it to.
OLED display, shows lumens output, voltage, charging status and overheating warning; the in-built OLED display will make sure you never miss a beat, it's status warnings, mode outputs, and other fucntionalitites will make sure that you're always in total control.
Instant Turbo mode, by press the left pressure switch any time; light up the dark with the Instant Turbo mode! Immediately reaching max output on the DT70 will make sure that you always have what you need a the touch of a button.
Easily operated tactical pressure switch; similarly to the Instant Turbo mode, our easy to use pressure switch ensures that you're always in control. It's comfortable click will also make sure you always receive the feedback you need from a high performance flashlight.
Rechargeable, including 4pcs original IMALENT rechargeable 18650 batteries; Our Imalent batteries are like our flashlights, some of the best in the business. We like to know our customers are safe and so always include our Imalent batteries with our flashlights, the best deserves the best!

Kind Regards,
Shellen
_===============================_
_Guang Tong Technology HK INT'L Ltd_
_Web:www.imalent.comTel:+86-755-82528251


[FONT=\Times New Roman\]Cell/whatsapp/wechat/Line:__+86 18926004450
Skype:imalent_Shellen
Find us on: Facebook

_[/FONT]


----------

